# Engine oil for Versa



## AbuSanaa (Mar 22, 2010)

What is the best type of engine oil one can use for a versa? Anyone?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

I run pennzoil 5w-30 in my Versa. But you could run mobil 1 or any sort of full synthetic.


----------

